# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Doo Wop  from the 50s and 60s

## Daily Bread

I don't know if this music was just a regional thing but this is the music I was accustomed to as a kid in the Bronx . Seems each block had its group that would get together at night under the corner streetlight and mimic there favorite groups , Dion and the Belmonts were the guys that started it all a few blocks from my street and he was one of the many that could sing street light music . 
Here's to ya Dion

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),pookie18 (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Here's another one , great tone and harmony . 
The Moonglows

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Daily Bread (09-01-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),OneDumbBlonde (09-03-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


I had a feeling you'd be the only one that had class @Rita Marley . You know good vocals are  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Rita Marley (09-02-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

She's not the only one with class @Daily Bread....  :Smiley20:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Daily Bread (09-01-2018),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018),ruthless terrier (09-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks Kodiak . I did that to get a reaction is all . I'm thinking that maybe my old stuff is just dying out . If your longer than 60 this art is gone . That's the way it goes , thanks for the post .

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Kodiak (09-01-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's for you @Rita Marley and @Kodiak

----------

Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018),ruthless terrier (09-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

One more

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> Thanks Kodiak . I did that to get a reaction is all . I'm thinking that maybe my old stuff is just dying out . If your longer than 60 this art is gone . That's the way it goes , thanks for the post .


I love the old doo-wop stuff.  In fact most music from my childhood in the 50s/60s.  :Thumbsup20: 

It's a shame the black music morphed into the rap garbage of today.  :Sad20:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Daily Bread (09-01-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),OneDumbBlonde (09-03-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's strange , it seems back then the blacks were more accepted or maybe it was just that the word  "hate" wasn't used on races and nationalities like today . I'm not saying that whites are using the "hate " word but minorities seem to like using it to self describe what whites think of them . One thing for sure is race relations were a hell of a lot better when I was a kid growing up in the inner city . And music had a lot to do with that .

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Canadianeye (09-02-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018)

----------


## El Guapo

A big factor in poorer race relations was the formatting of radio's different genres, IMO. You used to hear the Jackson 5 or Marvin Gaye right after a Deep Purple, Zep or an Elvis Presley song. You got to hear and know about the different artists from the black community, _and like them._
Nowadays you can go a lifetime without ever hearing a song by a huge Country, or R&B artist...hell, you won't know who they are to hear their name.

They're aimed solely at their target audience. No one else.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018)

----------


## pookie18

This is my favorite music genre!

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2018),Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rita Marley (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Those were great picks @pookie18 ,great for bringing back old memories when our minds were worried about fun and nothing else . Most of this music was when I was a little runt of 10 years old but it hit a chord and mellowed out our childhoods ( hid the bitter things that we don't want to remember , in my case ) . 
Brings back years of worn out corduroy pants , galoshes , and cork guns .

----------

Old Ridge Runner (09-02-2018),Rickity Plumber (09-03-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> Those were great picks @pookie18 ,great for bringing back old memories when our minds were worried about fun and nothing else . Most of this music was when I was a little runt of 10 years old but it hit a chord and mellowed out our childhoods ( hid the bitter things that we don't want to remember , in my case ) . 
> Brings back years of worn out corduroy pants , galoshes , and cork guns .


Glad you liked 'em, Daily Bread. Will post some more over the weekend as time permits.

----------


## Daily Bread

Thanks for taking the time and adding to it Pookie 
Here's another .

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Thanks Kodiak . I did that to get a reaction is all . I'm thinking that maybe my old stuff is just dying out . If your longer than 60 this art is gone . That's the way it goes , thanks for the post .


It's not dying out, my kids grew up on it and now my grand kids are doing the same.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

It's losing over the air free radio . KC Kasem , Cousin Brucie , etc kept it going but KCs passed and Cousin Brucie is getting up there . Our generation isn't far behind so nature is going to take its course .

----------

Canadianeye (09-02-2018)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2018),ruthless terrier (09-05-2018)

----------


## Canadianeye

> It's losing over the air free radio . KC Kasem , Cousin Brucie , etc kept it going but KCs passed and Cousin Brucie is getting up there . Our generation isn't far behind so nature is going to take its course .


Every time I see the black doo wop singers on live performances etc, I am always struck how they were integrating. Part of America. Racism was being killed in America.

Then I recall how one party kept it alive. Voting plantations and race mongers for profit...and it saddens me.

----------

Daily Bread (09-02-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

It was so close , the equality is there but the animosity and hatred is worse than ever and getting irreparable . One foot forward got them 10 feet back . Their leaders have made a business out of it .
booker-t-washington-quote.jpg
But I'm getting off topic . 
Back to Doo Wop

----------

Canadianeye (09-03-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> It's losing over the air free radio . KC Kasem , Cousin Brucie , etc kept it going but KCs passed and Cousin Brucie is getting up there . Our generation isn't far behind so nature is going to take its course .


Well, while we're still here, if you're in NY or NJ you can listen to Doo Wop Drive Fri. nights from 7-10 PM ET:

Listen To WMTR Online!

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> It's losing over the air free radio . KC Kasem , Cousin Brucie , etc kept it going but KCs passed and Cousin Brucie is getting up there . Our generation isn't far behind so nature is going to take its course .


You can still get Cousin Brucie on T.V.  Haven't seen KC anywhere and I just wish I could get Wolfman Jack.

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> You can still get Cousin Brucie on T.V.  Haven't seen KC anywhere and I just wish I could get Wolfman Jack.


The Cuz has a show (weekly, I think) on Sirius XM's 60s on 6. Went to one of his Oldies shows in NJ (where he'd owned an AM station) many years ago.

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> The Cuz has a show (weekly, I think) on Sirius XM's 60s on 6. Went to one of his Oldies shows in NJ (where he'd owned an AM station) many years ago.


Sirisu is where I pick him up on my cable network.

----------


## pookie18

Some more as promised...

----------

Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

I believe KC passed on a few years back . Cousin Brucie's still going strong , I think he's got a vendetta out for his old station CBS 101.1 when they dropped the oldies format he made famous for decades  without giving him a warning . The top station in NY tanked overnight .
I still recall Murrey the K and his swinging Soiree and his Fri nite submarine race watching . I was young and thought they were really watching subs race lol

----------


## pookie18

> I believe KC passed on a few years back . Cousin Brucie's still going strong , I think he's got a vendetta out for his old station CBS 101.1 when they dropped the oldies format he made famous for decades  without giving him a warning . The top station in NY tanked overnight .
> I still recall Murrey the K and his swinging Soiree and his Fri nite submarine race watching . I was young and thought they were really watching subs race lol


I had & may still have (somewhere) one of Murray The K's Submarine Race Watchers Membership cards...

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## pookie18

The "great" Casey Kasem (language)

----------

Daily Bread (09-03-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

pookie18 (09-05-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## pookie18

> 


A prior recording with Maurice on lead:

----------

Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


& the answer song:

----------

Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


Same title, different song:

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


Posted that one on page 3...here are a few more:

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


The original:

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## pookie18

> 


Another of theirs:




Their first hit in a previous incarnation:

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


Their follow-up which sounds a bit familiar:

----------

Daily Bread (09-05-2018),Rita Marley (09-05-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

For some reason I can't download any more songs . Gotta check out why . So keep yours coming .
Thanks DB

----------

Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> For some reason I can't download any more songs . Gotta check out why . So keep yours coming .
> Thanks DB


Will try to post some just to see if I can...

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Some more:

After Dion & The Belmonts broke up, these guys were hired by Dion to sing backup for him. They later became part of The Brooklyn Bridge.

----------

Daily Bread (09-06-2018),Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley



----------


## pookie18

> 


Had been thinking of posting that one since it's my first name...

Here are a few more:







Maybe you'll know one of their songs recorded under a different name

----------

Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

It's amazing how many doo wop songs are just variations on the same 1-6-4-5 chord progression.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> It's amazing how many doo wop songs are just variations on the same 1-6-4-5 chord progression.


With the relative sixth being minor. 
Classic song like Duke of Earl. 
C-Am-F-G

----------

Rita Marley (09-07-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> With the sixth being minor. 
> Classic song like Duke of Earl. 
> C-Am-F-G


Who wrote the book of love, Denise, Blue moon, at least 90% are the same chord structure. It's super creative that they could get so many variations on the same chords.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Who wrote the book of love, Denise, Blue moon, at least 90% are the same chord structure. It's super creative that they could get so many variations on the same chords.


Sometimes just different keys. 

When learning music theory and the concepts of steps and half steps, it always amazed me how many songs were just simply 1-4-1-5-4-1 progressions of what we call 1-4-5 and 1-6-4-5. The sixth always being the relative minor of the root. 

Countless numbers of hits were and still are based on that simplicity. From songs like ZZ TOPS(who employed mainly 145 in most of there music) Jesus Just Left Chicago to slight variations like 1-5-6 minor in songs like lynyrd skynards Simple man(A-E-F#minor)

----------

Rita Marley (09-08-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Don't know anything about chord progressions, but I know that I like the music...













& one from Curtis Lee's backup group...

----------

Rita Marley (09-08-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Sometimes just different keys. 
> 
> When learning music theory and the concepts of steps and half steps, it always amazed me how many songs were just simply 1-4-1-5-4-1 progressions of what we call 1-4-5 and 1-6-4-5. The sixth always being the relative minor of the root. 
> 
> Countless numbers of hits were and still are based on that simplicity. From songs like ZZ TOPS(who employed mainly 145 in most of there music) Jesus Just Left Chicago to slight variations like 1-5-6 minor in songs like lynyrd skynards Simple man(A-E-F#minor)


Many of the Beatles songs are, as well. You're Gonna Lose That Girl, Golden Slumbers both come to mind but there are more. And of course the Stones is almost all 1-4-5 R&B blues.

----------



----------


## pookie18



----------


## pookie18

With Darlene Love on lead:













Multi-tracked (songwriter) Ellie Greenwich:

----------

Daily Bread (09-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Your a Master Pookie , thank you for not letting this genre die off .

----------

pookie18 (09-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

Butler and the Impressions were a large part in slow romantic dance , good for submarine race watching too :Thumbsup20:

----------


## pookie18

> Your a Master Pookie , thank you for not letting this genre die off .


Thanks for posting the thread...it gives me a chance to post to it whenever I get the time.

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

I still can't upload any music off this tablet . It looks like I'm going to need a new one - I burned this one out .

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## potlatch

This is a real 'oldie' - 

Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia

----------

Daily Bread (09-11-2018),Rita Marley (09-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> I still can't upload any music off this tablet . It looks like I'm going to need a new one - I burned this one out .


I use my PC so I'm safe so far...

----------


## pookie18

> This is a real 'oldie' - 
> 
> Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia


Here are a few more of theirs (lesser known):

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I use my PC so I'm safe so far...


I don't like using my desk top as this is more convenient . Time to upgrade I guess.
I bring this out on the deck and with the Bluetooth speakers I can listen to my I heart stations all night and it takes a beating

----------


## Daily Bread

> This is a real 'oldie' - 
> 
> Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia


Allright , now we have Pottie in with us  :Thumbsup20:

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> This is a real 'oldie' - 
> 
> Love is Strange - Mickey & Sylvia


This gives me a chance to post one of my all time faves. Not exactly doo wop but it fits the bill:

----------

Daily Bread (09-11-2018),potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## Daily Bread

All the same @Rita Marley - it's feel good music , it's memories .

----------

Rita Marley (09-11-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> Allright , now we have Pottie in with us


I'll get back again, just getting ready to watch my 'nightly movie', haha!

----------

Daily Bread (09-11-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> This gives me a chance to post one of my all time faves. Not exactly doo wop but it fits the bill:


Oh my Rita, I *love* Deep Purple. Now I'll have an 'ear-worm', lol.
Gonna watch a movie right now.  :Smile:

----------

Rita Marley (09-11-2018)

----------


## patrickt

I'm not a music person but when I was young it was Rock and Roll, much to the displeasure of the Southern Baptists.

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18

the original:







the song playing on the top-40 Dallas station which was interrupted to announce JFK's assassination:

----------

Rita Marley (09-11-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Oh my Rita, I *love* Deep Purple. Now I'll have an 'ear-worm', lol.
> Gonna watch a movie right now.


The lyrics to that song are so beautiful. Pure poetry.

----------

potlatch (09-11-2018)

----------


## potlatch

> The lyrics to that song are so beautiful. Pure poetry.


Yes! The 'beat' of the song, the lyrics and the *Wo-o-oo-wo-wo. * Lol, you've got to know the song to appreciate that...

----------

Rita Marley (09-12-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Jesse Belvin on lead:

----------


## heyslick

Here's one tune that most aren't aware of -- 'First I Look At the Purse' by Contours

----------


## pookie18

> Here's one tune that most aren't aware of -- 'First I Look At the Purse' by Contours

----------


## heyslick

FYI
The influence of the Contours is greatly underestimated. I believe they were responsible for a lot of the influence that spawned the Detroit heavy rock era which had a rough and ready soul element similar to the contours. Think of Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels,  Bob Segar doing Heavy Music, the Underdogs Loves Gone Bad, later the MC5 etc.﻿

----------


## pookie18

> FYI
> The influence of the Contours is greatly underestimated. I believe they were responsible for a lot of the influence that spawned the Detroit heavy rock era which had a rough and ready soul element similar to the contours. Think of Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels,  Bob Segar doing Heavy Music, the Underdogs Loves Gone Bad, later the MC5 etc.﻿


Have this 45 at home:

----------


## heyslick

Sorry, I can't see it

BTW

They (Not The Temptations,contrary to popular belief), were Motown's most dynamic performing group. Their hit single "First I Look At The Purse" (written by Miracles members Smokey Robinson and Bobby Rogers),was covered by the J Geils Band (people erroneously think that THEY recorded it first..nope). and their songs later became major hits on England's "Northern Soul" scene. 

That they didn't become bigger than they did was NOT due to any lack of talent, but because of corporate politics inside of Motown (label founder/president Berry Gordy didn't like them, only signing them because one of the members, Hubert Johnson, was a cousin to Gordy's friend, R&B superstar Jackie Wilson .Their songs "Just A Little Misunderstanding", "Can You Do It", "Shake Sherry", "That Day When she Needed Me" and "Can You Jerk Like Me" were all covered by other artists...and The Capitol's 1966 million-seller "Cool Jerk" was just a sped-up, shameless rip-off of The Contours' "Can You Jerk Like Me". Heck , they even borrowed Motown's Funk Brothers for the non-Motown group's song.

----------


## pookie18

> Sorry, I can't see it


I wonder why...unless you also couldn't see the 3 Contours songs I posted a few comments back...

----------


## heyslick

> *I wonder why*...unless you also couldn't see the 3 Contours songs I posted a few comments back...


 
 I get a blank page with this # in the upper left corner?? --- You and I fit this song title 'I Love Music' by the O'jays

----------


## Rita Marley

> Sorry, I can't see it
> 
> BTW
> 
> They (Not The Temptations,contrary to popular belief), were Motown's most dynamic performing group. Their hit single "First I Look At The Purse" (written by Miracles members Smokey Robinson and Bobby Rogers),was covered by the J Geils Band (people erroneously think that THEY recorded it first..nope). and their songs later became major hits on England's "Northern Soul" scene. 
> 
> That they didn't become bigger than they did was NOT due to any lack of talent, but because of corporate politics inside of Motown (label founder/president Berry Gordy didn't like them, only signing them because one of the members, Hubert Johnson, was a cousin to Gordy's friend, R&B superstar Jackie Wilson .Their songs "Just A Little Misunderstanding", "Can You Do It", "Shake Sherry", "That Day When she Needed Me" and "Can You Jerk Like Me" were all covered by other artists...and The Capitol's 1966 million-seller "Cool Jerk" was just a sped-up, shameless rip-off of The Contours' "Can You Jerk Like Me". Heck , they even borrowed Motown's Funk Brothers for the non-Motown group's song.


I once sang and recorded at Motown, Hollywood.

We had written a short film and needed a theme song. My husband knew a guy who knew a guy who was the engineer at Motown. We had a full-on 11 piece Soca band from Belize. My husband wrote the song and I sang it along with the band's lead singer. We went into the studio around midnight and were out by 2am. They played it live and we sang on top. We walked out with a 1-inch master tape.

It was early on in my American experience and I had no clue about the history. But yeah, I once sang and recorded at Motown, Hollywood.

----------


## pookie18

> I get a blank page with this # in the upper left corner?? --- You and I fit this song title 'I Love Music' by the O'jays


Well, I've posted ~100 YouTube links in this thread & if you can't see any of them, that's a problem...I know that some other viewers can see them...

----------


## heyslick

Interesting ^^^^ thanks

Everyone has heard of Motown Records, but few probably remember its Los Angeles offshoot, MoWest. It didn't last long — only two years — but during its life span, MoWest allowed Motown to try out new styles and genres and create one of the most eclectic rosters in the label's long history. Most of MoWest's releases have been out of print the past 40 years, but a new anthology called _Our Lives Are Shaped By What We Love: Motown's MoWest Story 1971-1973_ finally highlights the label's life and legacy.

----------


## heyslick

> Well, I've posted ~100 YouTube links in this thread & if you can't see any of them, *that's a problem.*..I know that some other viewers can see them...



For me - I'll figure it out, hopefully.

----------


## pookie18

> Interesting ^^^^ thanks
> 
> Everyone has heard of Motown Records, but few probably remember its Los Angeles offshoot, MoWest. It didn't last long  only two years  but during its life span, MoWest allowed Motown to try out new styles and genres and create one of the most eclectic rosters in the label's long history. Most of MoWest's releases have been out of print the past 40 years, but a new anthology called _Our Lives Are Shaped By What We Love: Motown's MoWest Story 1971-1973_ finally highlights the label's life and legacy.


Earlier this year, my wife & I saw & enjoyed this:

Motown the Musical Tour Will End in June After 4 Years on the Road | Playbill

----------

Daily Bread (09-23-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> Interesting ^^^^ thanks
> 
> Everyone has heard of Motown Records, but few probably remember its Los Angeles offshoot, MoWest. It didn't last long — only two years — but during its life span, MoWest allowed Motown to try out new styles and genres and create one of the most eclectic rosters in the label's long history. Most of MoWest's releases have been out of print the past 40 years, but a new anthology called _Our Lives Are Shaped By What We Love: Motown's MoWest Story 1971-1973_ finally highlights the label's life and legacy.


No, that was before my time. This was around 1985. From the Motown wiki: 

By the mid-1980s Motown had started losing money, and Berry Gordy sold his ownership in Motown to MCA Records (which began a US distribution deal with the label in 1983) and Boston Ventures in June 1988 for $61 million. In 1989, Gordy sold the Motown Productions TV/film operations to Motown executive Suzanne de Passe, who renamed the company de Passe Entertainment and continues to run it as of 2018.[13]

I think that might be it, not sure. It was on Hollywood or Sunset Blvd. and was named Motown...something.

----------


## heyslick

> Earlier this year, my wife & I saw & enjoyed this:
> 
> Motown the Musical Tour Will End in June After 4 Years on the Road | Playbill



Lucky you -- I've been a Motown fan for decades - back in the mid 60's when all of my friends were listening to that damn hippie crap -- later on in 1966/67 I did a tour of duty in Korea - luckily my fellow veterans were into MoTown and the barracks rocked with the sounds of the four Tops and other Motown artists....later on I did a tour of duty in Vietnam (68-69) and of course the barracks rocked with  'I Heard It Thru the Grapevine' Marvin Gaye

----------


## pookie18

> Lucky you -- I've been a Motown fan for decades - back in the mid 60's when all of my friends were listening to that damn hippie crap -- later on in 1966/67 I did a tour of duty in Korea - luckily my fellow veterans were into MoTown and the barracks rocked with the sounds of the four Tops and other Motown artists....later on I did a tour of duty in Vietnam (68-69) and of course the barracks rocked with  'I Heard It Thru the Grapevine' Marvin Gaye


Thanks for your service!

----------


## pookie18

& now back to some Doo Wop...

----------


## heyslick

> Thanks for your service!



Thanks -- BTW I got out of the Army on Donald J. Trump' 23 birthday i.e., June 14, 1969 -- he's also known as President Trump

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks -- BTW I got out of the Army on Donald J. Trump' 23 birthday i.e., June 14, 1969 -- he's also known as President Trump


Trump? I think I've heard of him...he used to be a Democrat...glad that he saw the light!

----------


## heyslick

> Trump? I think I've heard of him...he used to be a Democrat...glad that he *saw the light*!


Back to the music

----------


## pookie18

Joe Stubbs (brother of Four Tops' Levi Stubbs) on lead:

----------

Rita Marley (09-13-2018)

----------


## heyslick

I'm bummed out - for whatever reason I can't see or hear any of the songs you posted -- is it me or my computer?

----------


## pookie18

> I'm bummed out - for whatever reason I can't see or hear any of the songs you posted -- is it me or my computer?


Unfortunately, I have no clue. My last post had 10 YouTube vids in it.

----------


## Rita Marley

> I'm bummed out - for whatever reason I can't see or hear any of the songs you posted -- is it me or my computer?


It's on your end. I'm seeing - and listening to - them all.

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (09-18-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (09-17-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (09-17-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (09-18-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

@pookie18 is killing it. Did we do this one yet? Sorry if it's a repeat.

----------


## pookie18

> @pookie18 is killing it. Did we do this one yet? Sorry if it's a repeat.


Glad you're enjoying them, @Rita Marley! I know that I didn't post that one. I've been skipping some of the more well-known ones to post some of the others.

----------

Rita Marley (09-18-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Here's one that was later covered by The Beach Boys:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-19-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Later covered by Kathy Young With The Innocents:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Better known for _Short Shorts_, The Royal Teens included Bob Gaudio (later of The 4 Seasons)

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## DeadEye



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> 


The Coasters were formed in 1955 by 2 members of The Robins...

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Daily Bread (09-21-2018),DeadEye (09-21-2018),Rita Marley (09-21-2018)

----------


## pookie18

The first published song by 17 year-old Neil Sedaka. This iteration of The Cookies became Ray Charles' Raeletts.







B-side of So Fine...










Posted the well-known one above just to now post the original:




Later covered by Manfred Mann:

----------


## Rita Marley

The Exciters. I thought that name was familiar. This was filmed at the old Griffith Park Zoo in LA when it was still a zoo.

----------

Brat (10-20-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> The Exciters. I thought that name was familiar. This was filmed at the old Griffith Park Zoo in LA when it was still a zoo.


Have this one at home:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Daily Bread (09-23-2018),Rita Marley (09-22-2018)

----------


## pookie18

No, not *those* Temptations...

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (10-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18

& these from later than the 60s...




an a capella cover...

----------

Brat (10-20-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (10-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (10-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (10-11-2018)

----------


## Rita Marley

> 


This was making me crazy. I used to drive my beloved FIL (RIP) around for errands in his later years. My beloved MIL (RIP) never let him listen to music at home, so we made some cassette tapes of his favorites and cranked it up on the road. He was in his element. Mostly old Swing music...Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, etc. He would smile and snap his fingers, clap his hands, close his eyes...you could see him reliving his youth. Frank was always on the playlist.    :Smile:

----------

Brat (10-20-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> This was making me crazy. I used to drive my beloved FIL (RIP) around for errands in his later years. My beloved MIL (RIP) never let him listen to music at home, so we made some cassette tapes of his favorites and cranked it up on the road. He was in his element. Mostly old Swing music...Benny Goodman, Glenn Miller, etc. He would smile and snap his fingers, clap his hands, close his eyes...you could see him reliving his youth. Frank was always on the playlist.


Glad to bring back some nice memories!

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Rita Marley (10-11-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------


## Rita Marley

Clyde McPhatter!




I like this version better than Elvis:

----------


## Dan40

Might have posted this before.  Some years ago, maybe 10, Barb and I went on a cruise.  Found out on board that all the entertainment was Doo Wop groups from the 60's.  Really enjoyed the cruise.  We were in the casino, me at the bar, Barb at the slots she loves to play.  Danny and the somebodies, don't remember, were at the bar too.  Danny was wearing a wrist brace, the group was from the Pittsburgh area.  So I asked him if he was going bowling.  He gave me a weird look, then looked at his wrist brace and almost fell out of his chair laughing.  Just then Barb hit the slot for $3000.

Mmmm Good cruise.

----------

Brat (10-20-2018),Northern Rivers (11-05-2018),Rita Marley (10-13-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> Might have posted this before.  Some years ago, maybe 10, Barb and I went on a cruise.  Found out on board that all the entertainment was Doo Wop groups from the 60's.  Really enjoyed the cruise.  We were in the casino, me at the bar, Barb at the slots she loves to play.  Danny and the somebodies, don't remember, were at the bar too.  Danny was wearing a wrist brace, the group was from the Pittsburgh area.  So I asked him if he was going bowling.  He gave me a weird look, then looked at his wrist brace and almost fell out of his chair laughing.  Just then Barb hit the slot for $3000.
> 
> Mmmm Good cruise.


The only Danny & the somebodies I knew/know were Danny & The Juniors (from Philly) whose biggest hits (from the late 50s) were below. Danny (Rapp) committed suicide in 1983...so guessing that the group you saw had a different "Danny" & 2 of the original Juniors.

Saw this at Wikipedia:

Danny Rapp (lead), Frank Maffei (2nd tenor), Joe Terranova (baritone) (aka Joe Terry), and Dave White Tricker (1st tenor) (aka Dave White). Danny & the Juniors featuring Joe Terry currently tours, with Terranova singing lead, along with Maffei and Maffei's brother, Bobby Maffei.

----------


## pookie18

> Clyde McPhatter!
> 
> I like this version better than Elvis:


A few more:

----------

Rita Marley (10-13-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (10-20-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> The only Danny & the somebodies I knew/know were Danny & The Juniors (from Philly) whose biggest hits (from the late 50s) were below. Danny (Rapp) committed suicide in 1983...so guessing that the group you saw had a different "Danny" & 2 of the original Juniors.


Might have been a tribute group.  Even tho I lived thru that music period and loved some songs, I never paid any attention to the song names or band names---still don't.  I enjoy listening to music on the car radio but couldn't ever tell you any song I heard or group.  But still enjoy the music.  Weird?

Don't remember if I ever bought a single record,,,,,,ever.


WAIT!  Just remembered, bought a Zamfir tape.

----------


## pookie18

> Might have been a tribute group.  Even tho I lived thru that music period and loved some songs, I never paid any attention to the song names or band names---still don't.  I enjoy listening to music on the car radio but couldn't ever tell you any song I heard or group.  But still enjoy the music.  Weird?
> 
> Don't remember if I ever bought a single record,,,,,,ever.
> 
> 
> WAIT!  Just remembered, bought a Zamfir tape.


"Master of the pan flute"

Re Danny & The Jrs...you may have seen what's left of their group as they're still touring as Danny & The Jrs. today...

----------


## Brat

I adore Doo-Wop.  It always gets me singing along and tapping my toes (if not all-out dancing).  I will have to peruse this thread some more, thanks for the memories!

----------


## pookie18

> I adore Doo-Wop.  It always gets me singing along and tapping my toes (if not all-out dancing).  I will have to peruse this thread some more, thanks for the memories!


My/our pleasure, Brat!

----------

Brat (10-20-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------


## Northern Rivers

I love this tune:

----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## pookie18

> I love this tune:


Posted another one of theirs earlier in the thread...

----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## Dan40



----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## pookie18



----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## pookie18

Heard the following last night on a local radio show:

----------

Rita Marley (12-01-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

I just posted this on one of Karls threads. Not really "doo-wop" (or maybe it is?) but figured Rita would like it....

----------


## pookie18



----------


## pookie18



----------


## pookie18



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Big Bird (11-10-2019),Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

He played my son's wedding

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

LOVE Doo Wop!!

----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

This one's for you @Brat

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> LOVE Doo Wop!!


Put up your favorites @Brat

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019)

----------


## Dan40

The wife and I needed a mental health cruise, so we did.  Got on the ship and discovered that all the entertainment was Doo Wop groups from the old days.

_TERRIFIC!_

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

First recorded in the basement of a church in Conneticut .

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019)

----------


## Brat

Such awesome music from the 50's and 60's!!

----------

Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## potlatch

A Thousand Miles Away by the Heartbeats

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Great music by such talented people! I remember being a kid hearing this music on the radio...when the Beatles came along the stations no longer played doo wop. I never could get interested in the Beatles.

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> First recorded in the basement of a church in Conneticut .


Beat me to it.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Great music by such talented people! I remember being a kid hearing this music on the radio...when the Beatles came along the stations no longer played doo wop. I never could get interested in the Beatles.


The Beatles were more my generation and I liked them . But Doo Wop was something that my brothers and sisters were always playing in my adolescent years so it's in my blood . A lot of the early groups like Dion and the Brooklyn Bridge were from my area so we used to emulate them .
We all grew up to this one and it's still one of the most popular Christmas tunes today .

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter



----------

Brat (11-09-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> 


They are my favorite group

----------

Brat (11-09-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-10-2019),potlatch (11-11-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen



----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-10-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

Are there any bad ones ? Man were we lucky or what ...
Great listening music , says something and brings you to safer times .

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## potlatch

When I was a kid my parents had a tv-sterio-radio console and played a lot of music. My Dad also liked Classical and 'mild' operetta music. He had a beautiful voice and would sing along to Mario Lanza, etc. I developed high frequency hearing loss by my 30's and lost my ability to 'hear' music well, but I can still 'hear' every note of the old songs in my head. It's strange....but I couldn't have picked better music to remember!  :Smile:

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Are there any bad ones ? Man were we lucky or what ...
> Great listening music , says something and brings you to safer times .


Absolutely....we were lucky! In many cities the young people would sing on street corners acapello....you'd never catch the kids these days doing anything remotely similar. Gang banging and rap music. So sad.

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Hillofbeans (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## Brat



----------

Daily Bread (11-10-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> Are there any bad ones ? Man were we lucky or what ...
> Great listening music , says something and brings you to safer times .


All great music! Nobody saves music in their computer anymore and I have hundreds and maybe a thousand in my WebHost. Many that I love don't fit into the Doo-Wop category as they are solos like At Last by Etta James and Blueberry Hill by Fats Domino, and on and on, Lol.

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

My daughter loves singing and our local school does a yearly Doo Wop  venue along with a Grease production 
She sang this song in front of a full play house and had all of us crying (except me ) . She nailed it and her first time singing got her a standing ovation ( they thought she lipped synced it ) . Luckily I still have it on tape and once in a while I play it .

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## potlatch

> My daughter loves singing and our local school does a yearly Doo Wop  venue along with a Grease production 
> She sang this song in front of a full play house and had all of us crying (except me ) . She nailed it and her first time singing got her a standing ovation ( they thought she lipped synced it ) . Luckily I still have it on tape and once in a while I play it .


Sweet memory!!

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Canadianeye (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Brat

WOW I had never heard 'Til before; what a song!  Thank you!!

----------

Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## Canadianeye

Love Doo wop. Always have. Timeless.

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-09-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019),potlatch (11-09-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The blacks in New Orleans were pissed when they discovered he was a white guy!

----------

Abbey (11-10-2019),Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-10-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Not doo wop but close

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Daily Bread (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-10-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> WOW I had never heard 'Til before; what a song!  Thank you!!


It's a beautiful song

----------

Brat (11-09-2019),Garden House Queen (11-10-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-10-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Abbey (11-10-2019),Brat (11-10-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread



----------

Brat (11-10-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Big Bird

> 


This was the first song I learned to play on the guitar.

----------

Brat (11-10-2019),Daily Bread (11-10-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Abbey

> The blacks in New Orleans were pissed when they discovered he was a white guy!


 I was two, when it was released, I remember it because, my  aunt's, who were young teens, listened to that music and, as I was growing up, I spent a lot of time with them.....

...then, there was, "Happy Days."

 One of my favorites is, "At The Hop".

----------

Big Bird (11-11-2019),Brat (11-10-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> The blacks in New Orleans were pissed when they discovered he was a white guy!


They must have been really pissed when the found out Johnny Mathis wasn't white lol

----------

Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


Platters - my favorite 50s group.

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Little Anthony and the Imperials.

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

Three Bell by the Browns.

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Garden House Queen (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


In the opening of the video there is a DJ spinning the platters, who knows who he is.

----------

Brat (11-11-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

> In the opening of the video there is a DJ spinning the platters, who knows who he is.


Wolfman Jack? Real name Robert Smith?

----------

Brat (11-11-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

Brat (11-11-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Wolfman Jack? Real name Robert Smith?


As the Fons would say, Correct a-mundo.

----------

Brat (11-11-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019)

----------


## Garden House Queen

Fabulous! The kids were so different then....what has happened? Do the kids even have dances?

----------

Brat (11-11-2019),Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Kodiak (11-11-2019)

----------


## pookie18

Instead of reposting all that I posted previously, I'd posted several dozen here:
http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/110187-Doo-Wop-from-the-50s-and-60s

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> In the opening of the video there is a DJ spinning the platters, who knows who he is.


 @Old Ridge Runner 
I have a FM station out here on Long Island that plays the old Wolfman doing his DJ every Saturday afternoon from 1 to 3. My son called me two weeks ago and couldn't believe they were playing his old stuff . I think it's broadcasted nationally as a series so you may want to check it out - really brought back home great times.

----------

Kodiak (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Fabulous! The kids were so different then....what has happened? Do the kids even have dances?


Nope , I think that ended in the 70s @Garden House Queen. I know we use to go to our local church in the 60s on Fri night's for dances (we never danced ,just hung out ) and the early 70s brought the fights and lawsuits attributed to teens hanging out and destroying things so the places that held those venues just have up . Understandable .

----------

Garden House Queen (11-11-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Instead of reposting all that I posted previously, I'd posted several dozen here:
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads/110187-Doo-Wop-from-the-50s-and-60s


Thanks @pookie18 , I thought there was one already on a thread but couldn't locate it . Maybe @Trinnity can combine these two so it doesn't cause a problem . I'm not to good with this high tech computer stuff .

----------


## pookie18

> Thanks @pookie18 , I thought there was one already on a thread but couldn't locate it . Maybe @Trinnity can combine these two so it doesn't cause a problem . I'm not to good with this high tech computer stuff .


 @Daily Bread

Yeah, it took me awhile to find that thread. Once I found it, I posted the link here so that others could check it out. I'm grateful that you posted that original thread!

----------


## Trinnity

I can merge the threads if pookie wants to.

----------


## pookie18

> I can merge the threads if pookie wants to.


Hi, @Trinnity!

If it were up to me (though both threads were Daily Bread's), I'd put the old thread after this post on the new thread...if that's how merging works...

----------


## Daily Bread

> I can merge the threads if pookie wants to.


It's ok with me @pookie18

----------


## Kodiak

This is one of my favorites and a great performance to watch.  Great voices and harmony's.  Todays rappers should take note...

----------

Garden House Queen (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2019)

----------


## Kodiak

Killer performance by old guys....

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2019)

----------


## Trinnity

/merged

----------

Daily Bread (11-11-2019)

----------


## pookie18

> /merged


Thanks, @Trinnity!!

----------


## Daily Bread

> This is one of my favorites and a great performance to watch.  Great voices and harmony's.  Todays rappers should take note...


That's one that everyone sang to .  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (11-11-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-12-2019)

----------


## Daily Bread

> /merged


Thanks Trinnity . I may need you to do it again next month after @pookie18 reminds me again that we already have a Doo Wop thread .  You'll know what I mean in 40yrs you get as old as me - but you'll still be purdy.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> @Old Ridge Runner 
> I have a FM station out here on Long Island that plays the old Wolfman doing his DJ every Saturday afternoon from 1 to 3. My son called me two weeks ago and couldn't believe they were playing his old stuff . I think it's broadcasted nationally as a series so you may want to check it out - really brought back home great times.


I'll see it I can find it.  I saw the Wolfman one time, we, my girlfriend at the time and me, were at an amusement park
in Southern Maryland and he was doing a live show from there.  He was crazy but he made sure everyone had a good time.

----------


## pookie18

> I'll see it I can find it.  I saw the Wolfman one time, we, my girlfriend at the time and me, were at an amusement park
> in Southern Maryland and he was doing a live show from there.  He was crazy but he made sure everyone had a good time.


Neither doo wop nor 50s-60s, but since you mentioned him...

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Neither doo wop nor 50s-60s, but since you mentioned him...


He kept the insanity at an acceptable leveland the music level as high as possible. What a showman.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> He kept the insanity at an acceptable leveland the music level as high as possible. What a showman.


Here's the bio of the Wolfman if anyone is interested.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolfman_Jack

----------


## Kodiak

When I lived in Sacramento in the 60's as a teen, sometimes I could pick up XERB the station he broadcasted from but only late at night.  They were out of SoCal 500 miles away.  It was a treat if I could pick up the legend.

----------

